# Merritt's Mill Pond, Marianna, FL 6/18/2012



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

With the rough seas we decided to try some freshwater in a new place. Launched kayaks from a public ramp and my spousal unit caught a small bass right away on a bright green beetle spin. That set the them four the day, small. I caught at least 12 3" bream (shellcrackers?) on the fly rod using chartreuse round dinny with a ant sinker fly behind it and on a yellow/bucktail crappie jig on a spinner. 

Water was crystal clear and we could see the larger fish but they were very hesitant to bite. Finally switched to a fake (gulp) earthworm under a slip bobber fishing just above the bottom and got a couple of larger fish. We found the bigger fish but wind was making it hard to stay on them. 

Next time..live red wigglers on the bottom and maybe crickets, and get there earlier. Still a beautiful spot and fun day...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats nice! my dad grew up around there and when my grandmother was alive my dad and her use to bring up Merrits Mill Pond all the time in conversations. Another gem is Deer Point Lake. Talk about some blue gill when they do there bedding thing in march/april.


----------

